

A Scandalous Makeover at Chartres - diodorus
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2014/dec/14/scandalous-makeover-chartres/

======
hokkos
The author is ignorant, it doesn't take long to learn that the cathedral is
not being repaint, there was a 1cm layer of dust and once removed it revealed
on 80% of the surface a yellow paint :
[http://www.parismatch.com/Culture/Art/Chartres-retour-a-
la-f...](http://www.parismatch.com/Culture/Art/Chartres-retour-a-la-
flamboyance-158164) The cathedral was gloom, it is for the better. When the
only french newspaper that agree with you is Le Figaro, you should know you
are wrong. The comparaison with antique statues is not valid, the paint on
those statues are completely lost, the paint on the cathedral is just under
disgusting dust.

------
NN88
Man...white people are something,

------
athenot
The author comes across as being nostalgic of how he grew to perceive the
cathedral should look, with little regard of how it was originally created.

I've seen the renovation in progress, and happen to like it. But that's just
my opinion...

